# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Помогите человеку выжить!

## Иван Клыков

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные и гости форума!
Егорову Евгению из г. Железногорска Красноярского края требуется помощь. У Жени диагноз – первичный иммунодефицит: агаммаглобулинемия с дефицитом В-клеток. Мальчик – инвалид второй группы детства – достиг возраста 18 лет и перешел в группу взрослых людей. Его маме Марине, также инвалиду второй группы, и до этого было сложно возить сына ежегодно в Москву на лечение, а теперь для нее это станет еще сложнее: мальчик стал «взрослым» человеком и наша медицина сняла с себя всю ответственность за его жизнь. Последние два года этим людям помогали преданные железногорской ятры. Однако нет уверенности в том, что и в этом году преданные смогут собрать необходимую сумму (это порядка 60 тыс. руб.). Кстати, Марина и он сам стали посещать нама-хатту и вайшнавские праздники два года назад. В настоящее время они стараются повторять мантру на четках, но не могут посещать наши мероприятия регулярно из-за проблем со здоровьем.
Есть замечательная пословица: "С миру по нитки, голому - рубаха" Это значит, что малым количеством людей бывает сложно помочь чьей-то беде, но если нас будет очень много, то незначительный вклад каждого в отдельности человека может помочь решить проблему. Современные интернет-технологии позволяют достаточно просто объединить большое количество людей. Я прошу Вас воспользоваться этой возможностью и сделать свой посильный вклад в помощь Жене. 

Реквизиты для помощи:

Восточно-Сибирский банк сбербанка России Железногорское отделение 7701 
счет 40817810131130001794/54 
получатель: Разумова Марина Валентиновна

ФИО: КЛЫКОВ ИВАН НИКОЛАЕВИЧ
Номер счета: 40817810604560026331
Банк получателя: ОАО «Альфа-Банк»
БИК: 044525593
Кор. Счет: 30101810200000000593
ИНН Банка: 7728168971
КПП Банка: 775001001
В назначении платежа ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО указывать: "Для лечения Егорова Евгения"

Номер счета в Яндекс.Деньги: 41001880542587

Номер кошелька WebMoney: R351366591448

P.S. Мною созадны группы и сообщества в социальных сетях:
Одноклассники.ru
Вконтакте.ru
МойМир.ru

----------


## Rustam

Иван,

В наш век процветания электронных разводов, и потому, что у вас только 1 сообщение на этом форуме, не мог бы кто нибудь из авторитетных преданных, подтвердить ваше сообщение.

Заранее приношу Вам свои извинения за недоверие. 
Харе Кришна !

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Порядочность Ивана и авторитетность сбора пожертвований для Евгения и подтверждена лидером Железногорской ятры Бала Кришной прабху.

----------


## Екатерина Сочи

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои почтительные поклоны!
А вы не пробовали обратиться к Аударья Дхама прабху? на сколько я помню из лекций, он таким преданным помогает либо бесплатно, либо совсем за минимальную плату. Он же рак и все тяжелые заболевания вылечивает! Зачем надеятся на мирских врачей, когда у нас такой бриллиант Кришны есть!!!! 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Иван Клыков

> Иван,
> 
> В наш век процветания электронных разводов, и потому, что у вас только 1 сообщение на этом форуме, не мог бы кто нибудь из авторитетных преданных, подтвердить ваше сообщение.
> 
> Заранее приношу Вам свои извинения за недоверие. 
> Харе Кришна !


В приведенных выше группах и сообществах выложены сканы документов, подтверждающих диагноз мальчика и рекомендации врачей.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Харе Кришна!
> Примите мои почтительные поклоны!
> А вы не пробовали обратиться к Аударья Дхама прабху? на сколько я помню из лекций, он таким преданным помогает либо бесплатно, либо совсем за минимальную плату. Он же рак и все тяжелые заболевания вылечивает! Зачем надеятся на мирских врачей, когда у нас такой бриллиант Кришны есть!!!! 
> Харе Кришна!


И то, что за минимальную плату, и то, что вылечивает прям всё - неправда. Лечение у Аударья-Дхамы Прабху очень дорогое удовольствие даже с учетом скидки для преданных.

----------


## Екатерина Сочи

> И то, что за минимальную плату, и то, что вылечивает прям всё - неправда. Лечение у Аударья-Дхамы Прабху очень дорогое удовольствие даже с учетом скидки для преданных.


Харе Кришна!
нижайше прошу прощения за такое искреннее высказывание, просто я была уверена на 100 % в своих словах. Но что поделаешь, женщины склонны к идеализации...

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Всегда нужна сильная вера в себя и в Господа.

----------


## Иван Клыков

Я, от имени Жени и Марины, благодарю первых людей, которые сделали свой вклад в лечение мальчика. Я рад сообщить, что были проведены первые перечисления: на счет в Альфа-Банк в размере 1000 рублей и на электронный кошелек в Яндекс.Деньги – 200 рублей. 
Хочу обратить внимание уважаемых жертвователей на то, что деньги, перечисленные на счета в Альфа-Банке и в СБ РФ, будут переданы Марине в полном объеме. Деньги, переведенные в Яндекс.Деньги и WebMoney будут переданы Марине в меньшей сумме, т.к. будут сняты комиссионные за вывод денег из вышеуказанных систем. Я предполагаю выводить деньги через Альфа-Банк, т.к. для меня это легко реализуемо технически. Комиссия за перевод денег из Яндекс.Деньги составляет 3% от суммы перевода, из WebMoney – 2,8%. Если кто-то знает как можно это сделать дешевле, буду признателен за такую информацию.

----------


## Нараяна дас

Хорошо бы рассмотреть возможность перевода денег на мобильный телефон. Очень просто и в любом терминале, все равно мы все периодически делаем это, и между делом забросить одну-две сотни на благое дело гораздо легче, чем специально в банк идти (тем более из-за 100-200 руб). 
Даже можете свой телефон указать, все равно же кладете себе на счет, а так вместо этого будете лакшми на лечение передавать.

----------


## Иван Клыков

спасибо большое за предложение. Вы имеете в виду просто переводы на сотовый или с последующим выводом денег с телефона? Если последнее, то как это осуществляется технически?

----------


## Нараяна дас

Технически, наверное, сложновато, если официально через банк проводить. Там, по-моему, 12% комиссия с суммы. Посоветоваться как это сделать можно с ребятами из проекта строительства московского храма. Попробуйте с ними связаться, может, что подскажут. Вот контакты:
Телефон отдела Приема Пожертвований: (495)739-43-80.
E-mail: radhamadhava@mail.ru

А проще всего, если небольшие суммы, просто принимать их на свой телефон. Вы же кладете на него какую-то сумму ежемесячно на свои разговоры. Тогда Вам не придется это делать, а переведенные деньги отдавать на лечение. Конечно, это работает только когда небольшая сумма (в пределах Ваших расходов на мобильник), но это уже что-то. Так что уже можно запускать в работу проект  :smilies:

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

тогда надо перечислять через моб. телефон. 
есть много терминалов где не берут % за перевод.....с миру по нитки...

----------


## Нараяна дас

когда кладешь деньги на счет, то за это денег не берут, есть такие терминалы, но  когда пытаешься снять с телефона и обналичить, тут еще как берут (те самые 12%, как я слышал). Будем ждать новостей от Ивана.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

со всех сторон грабёж(

----------


## НатаМ.

с телефоном все очень просто
надо симку билайн, подключить услугу "авансовый платеж", после поступления деньги можно снимать через любой пункт юнистрим с комиссией до 4%, 
Проверяла, все работает

----------


## Иван Клыков

благодарю за информацию! постараюсь теперь узнать, есть ли у нас в городе пункт юнистрим  :smilies:

----------

